# 7D MKII GPS proper settings



## ronaldbyram (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey Gang,
Can anyone offer any tips/tricks when using the GPS in the 7D MKII?
I used it today. But when I imported my photos into lightroom the Capture date was off by a day?


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Ronald.
I haven't got a 7DII but amongst the most important things with any GPS unit is to have the time and date correct, so I would check these in the camera first, then the import PC, be careful not to get caught by AM / PM if you don't use the 24hr clock (don't ask how I know this, I will deny everything! ;D) I now use the 24hr clock. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi Ronald. 
Did you find a solution to your problem, what was it, always nice to know if a problem is solved and how, it might help others!

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Jul 27, 2016)

Not sure what happened. have some new quirks I will post new topic


----------

